
Second layer of information in DNA confirmed - mxfh
http://phys.org/news/2016-06-layer-dna.html
======
dekhn
No theoretical simulations (that's what this paper is) can confirm anything.
The paper itself explicitly says that: Taken together, all these findings
suggest the intriguing possibility that nucleosome positions are the product
of a mechanical evolution of DNA molecules.

